# Ariens 926 - slow reverse gear



## j2t (Jan 8, 2010)

I've got an Ariens 926DLE which I love. However, I'm wondering if there is some way to adjust the reverse gears...it has 2, and both are very, very slow. Is there some way to increase the speed/power for the reverse gears?

Thanks..

-Jared


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure on your machine,but most snowblowers have 2 opposed steel/rubber disks underneath,ahead of where you stand. You need to remove the rear cover to see them. There should be adjustment points in the linkage that runs up to the handle. If you have or can obtain an owners manual,maybe at the Ariens site,it will tell you how to make those adjustments without affecting the forward gears. You'll need the machine serial number to get the right manual,where ever you get it from.

Try this: http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=gsw0uz210g3q1n45lcz3mtig&site=arienss

To add to this; if you adjust them properly,and it does no good,it's possible the disk rubbers have worn to the point the disks need to be replaced. But I don't think that should be the case if the forward speeds work good and don't slip. But I just wanted to mention that possibility.


----------

